# Compact aluminum?



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

In the thread "living with aluminum" someone mentioned compact aluminum wire, which would allow someone to use the same size conduit for aluminum as copper. 

Who makes it? Southwire? Alcan? Cerro?

I need the compact aluminum equivalent of 600 MCM copper, what would that be with "compact aluminum"?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey man,

Found this info on Southwire's website: http://www.southwire.com/ProductCatalog/proddetail.jsp?htmlpreview=true&token=3&desc=AL-XHHW

There is a table with allowable ampacities. Scroll down to mid-page. 

And here is Cerro's: http://www.cerrowire.com/default.aspx?id=25

And finally Alcan: http://www.cable.alcan.com/CablePub...um+Feeder+Cable/Non+Residential+Feeder+Cable/

As far as I can tell, the ampacity of compact aluminum is the same as standard strand aluminum. The NEC tables will answer as to what size you need.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

600 copper is 420 amps, you would need 900 AL (425 amps) to meet that.

In these large sizes sometimes it cost less to run more sets.

Anyway, 600 copper XHHW has an OD of 1.053", compact 900 AL XHHW has a OD of 1.169".

Depending on the actual needs you might be able to drop back to 800 AL (390 amps)

All this can be found in the rear of the NEC.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Found this info on Southwire's website: http://www.southwire.com/ProductCatalog/proddetail.jsp?htmlpreview=true&token=3&desc=AL-XHHW
> 
> ...



That's what I thought. However I see that Southwire has THHN aluminum, which I believe is a thinner insulation than XHHW.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

BBQ said:


> 600 copper is 420 amps, you would need 900 AL (425 amps) to meet that.
> 
> In these large sizes sometimes it cost less to run more sets.
> 
> ...


Bob, my dad is doing a job with another contractor friend of his.(The guy is a residential guy mainly, and likes to work with my dad because we do alot of commercial) His friend did the bid, and really screwed the pooch. 400A feeders,3 phase 4 wire, 300' run, 4'' in the ground, under asphalt. The bid was done back in October, and dad's friend didnt adjust his bid for current wire prices. 

I dont have my Ugly's or NEC with me (at my Walmart job, in the sea container), but using Southwire's conduit fill calculator, even a 900MCM THHN/THWN aluminum will fit in a 4'' conduit. 

Hopefully this works out and we can try to salvage this job, as we could be saving $10000-$15000 in wire cost.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

SparkYZ said:


> Bob, my dad is doing a job with another contractor friend of his.(The guy is a residential guy mainly, and likes to work with my dad because we do alot of commercial) His friend did the bid, and really screwed the pooch. 400A feeders,3 phase 4 wire, 300' run, 4'' in the ground, under asphalt. The bid was done back in October, and dad's friend didnt adjust his bid for current wire prices.
> 
> I dont have my Ugly's or NEC with me (at my Walmart job, in the sea container), but using Southwire's conduit fill calculator, even a 900MCM THHN/THWN aluminum will fit in a 4'' conduit.
> 
> Hopefully this works out and we can try to salvage this job, as we could be saving $10000-$15000 in wire cost.


i would bet 900al is special order, i've never seen it.
some semi fluid lube couldn't hurt either, dump a few gal. down the pipe before you try that pull :whistling2:


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

SparkYZ said:


> In the thread "living with aluminum" someone mentioned compact aluminum wire, which would allow someone to use the same size conduit for aluminum as copper.
> 
> Who makes it? Southwire? Alcan? Cerro?
> 
> I need the compact aluminum equivalent of 600 MCM copper, what would that be with "compact aluminum"?


Also check out Chpt 9, Tbl 5A for dimensions.


----------

